# Portal Venus Gas and Gastromegaly



## philwjp (Oct 1, 2014)

1.  I cannot find anything on this diagnosis anywhere, not even Google.  Does anyone know what I can use for this diagnosis?
2. Gastromegaly-can I use hypertrophy of stomach???

Any help would be appreciated.

Lynda Wright


----------



## Dhaneshmurali (Oct 6, 2014)

*Gastromegaly*

Hi,

*Vein, portal:* A large vein that carries blood from the stomach and the intestines to the liver.

The portal vein is formed by the union of the splenic and superior mesenteric veins. It conveys venous blood to the liver for detoxification before the blood is returned to the circulation via the hepatic veins.

Gas formation in stomach is also distend (enlarge) the stomach organ. It is directly leading code 787.3. Enlargement of stomach is due to gas means no need take hypertrophy of stomach (537.89). 

If anyother condition cause enlargement of stomach means we can take 537.89 and 787.3.

Regards,
Dhanesh M


----------

